# Henry's Facebook



## Tclem (Jan 9, 2015)

I saw this on @SENC facebook page today

Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Tony (Jan 9, 2015)

That's hilarious Tony!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2015)

'Murica, baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2015)

Gotta feelin-there is TROUBLE in yer future Tony!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 10, 2015)

That must be the only pic. He's got one of those mystery profiles

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 10, 2015)

Yep, I'm with Mike on this one ..........that has major potential for future Dolor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 10, 2015)

SENC said:


> 'Murica, baby!


That should be a word of the week.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 10, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Gotta feelin-there is TROUBLE in yer future Tony!!!!!


I ain't scared.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 10, 2015)

That looks more like em...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

Man I wonder who that poor guy is - he's been the redneck poster child and the butt of every conceivable joke imaginable lol.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Jan 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Man I wonder who that poor guy is - he's been the redneck poster child and the butt of every conceivable joke imaginable lol.



It's not too bad, you get used to it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2015)

Here's the other posterchild, borrowing Tony's WC.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

LMAO I just posted a bunch of redneck posters in the joke thread and I INTENTIONALLY passed that one up because it's just too gross. Leave it to Henry . . .

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 10, 2015)

Well if he wasn't sneaking around my trailer he wouldn't have seen me taking care of business

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 12, 2015)

Henry on Mondays

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 12, 2015)

Which one of you southern boys is running this?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Jan 12, 2015)

Love the Qcomebur

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 12, 2015)

That would be me spelling

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2015)

Who's peeking out from under a stairway
Calling a name that's lighter than air?
Who's bending down to give me a rainbow?
Everyone knows it's Henry

Who's tripping down the streets of the city
Smiling at everybody he sees?
Who's reaching out to capture a moment?
Everyone knows it's Henry.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2015)

Come on...you have the lyrics....sing along....


----------

